# April Fools Day Thread



## shoot1510 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Tell everyone your story what you did on April Fool Day.*

I did ten pranks at school. (Well, I' will only share 5 storys)
1). I said to my friend(girl) at homeroom "You don't want to go out" I asked.
"Just as a friend" she said, "April Fools" I called. My friend scream soooo hard that she liked move away from me. (Meaning of we are actually going out)

2). Just a random joke I did at 1st period

3).At lunch, jcuber and me and the other students were making fun of my classmate-since everyone in 7th grade know he really mean,
We usually said the *person name* doesn't wear a *kind of clothes*. April Fools!

Ex: Danny doesn't wear manties/(panties). April Fools! (meaning of he does wear them)

4). After Lunch, Me and my 4 of my other friends went up the stairs to block the 6th, 7th and 8th graders in the middle of the stairway. We block almost over 75 students! Once the bell rings, April Fools! And we made them all late (including us too)

5). between a 3 min break to 9th perond, I sit in a small window that is next to the stairs. I act like a statue and wait for the 6 graders to come, I jumped out and scream. APRIL FOOLS! (most of them think I'm werid.)


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

I stole my band teacers baton


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 3, 2009)

Noone in my class spoke English all day. My teachers were getting really pissed by the end of the day.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol. Someone did the dollar on a string trick to a teacher that everyone hates.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 3, 2009)

In instrumental music class we all switched our band music parts with people playing different instruments. When we played a note of one of the pieces, our teacher freaked out as of he just heard the worst sounding note he had ever heard in his life. He asked us all to try again and make sure we start with "measure # 12" (he thought we were all starting from different measures). After a few more times of starting over, he was getting really confused why were sounding so horrible and he was yelling at us "MAKE SURE YOU START ON MEASURE NUMBER 12, IN THE PIECE 'SECOND SUITE IN F' BY GUSTAV HOLST". After another try, he pretty much gave up, then someone finally said "Ohhhhh...you mean you want us to play our own parts?" and we all burst out laughing


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 3, 2009)

I asked a girl to prom... she said yes, and she thought I was being serious, because I usually am never sarcastic. When I said April Fools... Oh dear.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2009)

If mine didn't already suck enough, it seems much worse after reading these.

Next year I'm going all out... >=D


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 3, 2009)

I just went around convincing people to change plural form endings to match that of cactus/cacti. I got weird things like Texii forTexases, parodoxi for paradoxes. In Chem, I got almost everybody to believe that the -hedron words had to be changed to hedrii for plural. It didn't take much effort, but it worked so well. Only 4 or 5 people figured it out, but that's because they're in a previous class of mine.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 3, 2009)

well this prank is not meant for april fools day, but I'm going to post it anyway. You see... my brother really hates one of my friends. My friend is a girl. Anywho, my friend and I are going to convince him that we are dating. He said that if we ever date, he will be really mad.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 3, 2009)

My Spanish class locked the teacher out of the classroom and she stood at the doorway for five minutes begging like a helpless dog. Then we turned all the desks around backwards and she had to teach from the back of the class.



Jhong253 said:


> I asked a girl to prom... she said yes, and she thought I was being serious, because I usually am never sarcastic. When I said April Fools... Oh dear.



ouch, that's harsh haha.


----------



## Brian Le (Apr 3, 2009)

We had a lockdown!


----------



## Kian (Apr 3, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> 5). between a 3 min break to 9th perond, I sit in a small window that is next to the stairs. I act like a statue and wait for the 6 graders to come, I jumped out and scream. APRIL FOOLS! (most of them think I'm werid.)



I can't fathom why.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 3, 2009)

i tried to break up with my girlfriend, she thought it was an April fools joke and I was serious, eventually i gave up and now i'm stuck because i'm afraid to bring it up again.


----------



## Bob (Apr 3, 2009)

lol @ James's sig.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i tried to break up with my girlfriend, she thought it was an April fools joke and I was serious, eventually i gave up and now i'm stuck because i'm afraid to bring it up again.


Obviously you don't understand that she is now fooling you into thinking you are still together! Feel her wrath you will


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> In instrumental music class we all switched our band music parts with people playing different instruments. When we played a note of one of the pieces, our teacher freaked out as of he just heard the worst sounding note he had ever heard in his life. He asked us all to try again and make sure we start with "measure # 12" (he thought we were all starting from different measures). After a few more times of starting over, he was getting really confused why were sounding so horrible and he was yelling at us "MAKE SURE YOU START ON MEASURE NUMBER 12, IN THE PIECE 'SECOND SUITE IN F' BY GUSTAV HOLST". After another try, he pretty much gave up, then someone finally said "Ohhhhh...you mean you want us to play our own parts?" and we all burst out laughing



Haha, that's awesome.



ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i tried to break up with my girlfriend, she thought it was an April fools joke and I was serious, eventually i gave up and now i'm stuck because i'm afraid to bring it up again.



Should have thought about the timing there :/

I didn't do anything special. Just updated my Facebook status to say that I had "seen the light" and bought a Macbook because Linux is for losers.

Improv Everywhere did a pretty good April Fools "mission". It was the only online prank that actually fooled me.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 3, 2009)

I updated one of the specs at work (with legitimate updates), and at the same time, announced that the name was changing since one of the components was becoming part of another product, and gave the new that consisted of 5 words, each 5 syllables long, that ended in "-ation" In reality, I could've gotten it to 10 words all ending with "-ation"


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 4, 2009)

it snowed on april 1st


----------



## Faz (Apr 4, 2009)

I forgot it was april fools day.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 4, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> it snowed on april 1st



Well that strange.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> In instrumental music class we all switched our band music parts with people playing different instruments. When we played a note of one of the pieces, our teacher freaked out as of he just heard the worst sounding note he had ever heard in his life. He asked us all to try again and make sure we start with "measure # 12" (he thought we were all starting from different measures). After a few more times of starting over, he was getting really confused why were sounding so horrible and he was yelling at us "MAKE SURE YOU START ON MEASURE NUMBER 12, IN THE PIECE 'SECOND SUITE IN F' BY GUSTAV HOLST". After another try, he pretty much gave up, then someone finally said "Ohhhhh...you mean you want us to play our own parts?" and we all burst out laughing



That's hilarious.

I didn't do much actually. I just stared at people's foreheads whenever I talked to them instead of looking them in the eyes, and then denied I was doing anything.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 4, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > it snowed on april 1st
> ...



seriously


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 4, 2009)

put Elmer's glue in my mom's shampoo bottle... it failed =( but I didn't get in trouble for some reason...


----------



## holypasta (Apr 4, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> If mine didn't already suck enough, it seems much worse after reading these.
> 
> Next year I'm going all out...


exact same response for me.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 5, 2009)

on april 1 I was boarding in france with my friends.
we teamed up with the skilift operator and stopped the lift with our boarding teacher in it


----------



## Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

On April 1 I wrote my physics "Abitur" (examination) D:


----------



## darkzelkova (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't do anything. I was home alone all day xD


----------

